
Monero Binaries on getmonero.org Infected - rocqua
https://github.com/monero-project/monero/issues/6151
======
rocqua
See also this reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Monero/comments/dyfozs/security_war...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Monero/comments/dyfozs/security_warning_cli_binaries_available_on/)

